
Announcing the GitLab Issue Board - michaelmior
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/08/22/announcing-the-gitlab-issue-board/
======
nanny
Different link, but we saw this a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12338096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12338096)

~~~
michaelmior
Ah, now that you mention it I recall seeing that. Whoops! Thanks for
identifying :)

------
michaelmior
GitLab seems to be dominating GitHub in terms of features recently. It's
unfortunate that so many SaaS integrations only support GitHub or it would
make the switch much easier.

~~~
icehawk219
I was just lamenting this recently. GitLab's latest features are really nice
but the lack of integration with things like Heroku's Pipelines makes
switching more costly because I'd have to setup that type of functionality
myself. I'm hopeful though that as GitLab gets more popular this will change.

~~~
sytse
We hope too that more SaaS services will support GitLab. Please know that
GitLab already has CI, CD, and pipelines. We're working on Review Apps
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/20255](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/20255)

